# Aus einem String Vorname & Nachname bekommen



## internet (10. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ich möchte aus einem String den Vorname und den Nachnamen bekommen.
Also demnach:

Erstes Wort = Vorname 
Zweites oder drittes Wort  = Nachname

String = "Max Mustermann"
String vorname = <HIER SOLLTE DANN MAX STEHEN>
String nachname = <HIER SOLLTE DANN MUSTERMANN STEHEN>

Wie mache ich das?


----------



## EdelStoff (10. Mai 2011)

wenn die Namen immer durch Leerzeichen getrennt sind könntest du die split oder die subString / indexOf Funktion benutzten.

z.B:

```
String name = "Max Musterman";
String vorname = name.substring(0, name.indexOf(" "));
String nachname = name.substring(lastIndexOf(" ")+1);
// oder
String[] splitted = name.split(" ");
vorname = splitted[0];
nachname = splitted[splitted.length];
```


----------



## watstof (11. Mai 2011)

IDE schon fast geschlossen gehabt....


```
Pattern pat = Pattern.compile("(\\S+)\\s+(.+)");
        Matcher m = pat.matcher("Max-max Mustermann");
        m.find();
        System.out.println(m.group(1));
        System.out.println(m.group(2));
```

Mindestens ein space gilt hier als Trenner


----------

